# Turf Toe?



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been to the doctor (military doctor = FAIL) a few times regarding pain in my big toe joint on my left foot. There is a dull pain there most of the time, and it feels like it is jammed. The pain increases and becomes sharp, with a slight popping, if move the toe up and down.

Has anyone else experienced this? Is it my shoes? Should I try an insert? I use Sidi Dominator 5s, that seem to fit perfect, and ride anywhere from 10-50 miles per week.

I've done some reading online, and I'm curious if I have Turf Toe. The symptoms seem to match up, but I'm not completely sure. I do have an appointment with a Podiatrist, but again...military doctor, who will most likely blow it off so that they can take a 3 hour lunch and go home....

Any good home remedies?

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

How do you know it isn't sesamoiditis?


----------



## WACK-A-n00b (Apr 28, 2011)

chrisgardner73 said:


> I've been to the doctor (military doctor = FAIL) a few times regarding pain in my big toe joint on my left foot. There is a dull pain there most of the time, and it feels like it is jammed. The pain increases and becomes sharp, with a slight popping, if move the toe up and down.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? Is it my shoes? Should I try an insert? I use Sidi Dominator 5s, that seem to fit perfect, and ride anywhere from 10-50 miles per week.
> 
> ...


Sounds like dehydration. You need Motrin and water. :thumbsup:

What doctor are you seeing? There should be a SPORTS clinic you can go to. (first thing to tell the doc is that you dont want light duty). The other option that worked for me is talking to your first sgt, or SFC. He usually has a relationship with a doctor that he trusts and can call in a favor.

Lastly, off base you can go to a real doctor. Pay out of pocket, and get a real opinion.


----------



## Oregon (Oct 15, 2004)

BTDT. But I had sesamoiditis. Slide your cleat back as far as it will go That helps get the pressure off it. I ended up with a stress fracture from the constant pounding.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Oregon said:


> BTDT. But I had sesamoiditis. Slide your cleat back as far as it will go That helps get the pressure off it. I ended up with a stress fracture from the constant pounding.


What caused it? Did you do anything else besides move the cleat back?


----------



## Oregon (Oct 15, 2004)

Mine was trauma to the ball of my foot from descending and slamming it against my pedal constantly. I got it twice when I simply got new pedals. There didn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to it. After I got out of the cast (since they did stress fracture I wore a cast for 8 weeks), I worked with a podiatrist who is also an avid mountain biker who had me go get a bike fit at a physical therapy center, got me in harder soled shoes (Sidi 5s, ironically) and had my cleat pushed all the way back. Solved the problem.

http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=A00164


----------



## AppsImpact (Feb 12, 2011)

I do know a good remedy for joint pain - Use Nature Medic Arthritis cream. It is absolutely on natural herbs: contain turmeric and fenugreek herbs, and many more. Try it - you lose nothing as they give money back if it doesn't help.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

The toe joint pain doesn't sound like sesamoiditis. My podiatrist (not a sports guy) said that's what I've had 2 years running. Cold makes it worse/occur we are guessing as it only happens in winter. No change to shoes/cleats/pedals or anything else that would cause different pressure. No stress fracture for me either year. I wind up with ulcers, though from tissue death.

You could try toe taping, btw.


----------

